# 1/8 buggy



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I looking to get a 1/8 electric buggy but not sure what to get. I've been looking at the hb ve8 buggy. Any have one of those. Any input would be great.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Smiley runs a nitro HB..........


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

I too am looking for a entry level 1/8 electric buggy...the ve8 looks good and ive also been looking at the caster racing ex-1. Both look great to me but im new to the 1/8 buggy and really unsure wich one would fit my level the best.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

stay away from the caster................


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

any reason why?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

its a mbx5 based clone with lesser quality parts than the mugen


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

take it from many of us that learned the hard way......cheap cars = cheap parts = more money in the long run. There's a reason you don't see those price-point cars racing on a regular basis at the tracks.........


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

pick your favorite nitro and convert it....

http://www.rc-monster.com/rcm.php (joes hobby room can get these conversions)

http://www.elitercd.com/


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

What about the hpi vorza or ae rc8e. Off topic I saw a 4x4 slash today and that thing is fastttt.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought the Vorza and the Hot Bodies were the same?

RC8E is a good car......only issue that I ever had with them was that the plastics seem to wear rather quick, so it's a little more maintenance/cost. VERY good driving car overall. Plenty of parts available for cheap!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

The ve8 has a plastic chassis and the motor and batterys are on the same side. With the battery tray being small. Just what I've read.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

A neat buggy that came out recently is the 1/10th 4x4 by Team durango. Their chassis design is very cool. This link is of the 1/8th scale version that is still in prototype stages.

http://www.team-durango.com/

http://www.oople.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36275


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I found what I want. A mugen with a mamba max. What do y'all think.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MBX5 or MBX6?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep Cant go wrong with mugen


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mbx6


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

jep527 said:


> Mbx6


I recomend it....I have a few.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

good call on the mugen. 
let me know if you need any help with it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeez, that makes how many mugens in Houston now? Lol. That will make 5 electric ones. Just let us know if you need any help with it.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

What's a good motor and esc for it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

a lot more than xrays. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! (Roger Ayers laugh)

Mugen is a great car so you couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

+1 JB

lol at the Roger Laugh


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> a lot more than xrays. lol


Hey, I can count at least 10 Xrays off the top of my head in Houston. They are the crem de la crem


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

You are right Rubin.
Next time you are at the track take a look at how many *NEW* Mugens there are now.
See ya Saturday right?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes sir will be there Saturday!

I'm right now on the fence in the purchase of a new buggy thinking about the 2010 808 but was entertaining the thought of a MBX6. Whats the difference between an M-spec or regular mbx6?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Yes sir will be there Saturday!
> 
> I'm right now on the fence in the purchase of a new buggy thinking about the 2010 808 but was entertaining the thought of a MBX6. Whats the difference between an M-spec or regular mbx6?


M spec is put together with diff and shock fluids like the team drivers (most of them) use on a typical track; oh as well as all the chassis & arm tuning points. The price for each is near identical too. Just depends if you want to assemble it and paint your own body or have it semi ready to run. I'm getting a MBX6T truggy and getting the regular just cuz i like assembling it and that way i can paint the body the way I want to. FYI I think Both mikes and vertigo have them in stock and Vertigo was running some special on their Mspec they had.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason is correct.
Mspec is just a prebuilt buggy using a neutral setup. I have heard a lot of positive feed back on the Mspec. All you need to do is check a few screws for locktite. Mugen has done a great job at keeping the prices down. I think the Mspec is only few dollars more than the regular kit. BTW you get tires and wheels with the both kits. 
Cassidy and Price have both recently switched over to the mugen Mspecs.

Like JB said, either car is great with great support locally.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Must be a great car


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Hey, I can count at least 10 Xrays off the top of my head in Houston. They are the crem de la crem


+1 xray, regarding the 2010 I don't think many in the states liked the longer chassi, at mikes I always find myself shorten the wheel base


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We at Mikes will be stocking parts for both! I like both cars but um..... I have a Xray! for now anyways i should have one of the new Serpents soon!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeremy tell the whole truth. The only reason you have an xray is because Mugen was sold out. Get one while you can!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

That is partly the truth! Both cars are great you cant go wrong with either one!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I know. I had to stretch it a little. : )


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

All the new cars work good with the right set up.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Like I said your will have local support with the Mugens and xrays


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> All the new cars work good with the right set up.


+1


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

JustinK said:


> regarding the 2010 I don't think many in the states liked the longer chassi, at mikes I always find myself shorten the wheel base


Ya i hear alot of hype on longer wheelbases but most of our tracks have enough technicals that a shorter wheelbase is just more nimble. I might entertain that on a large Euro track with tons of long sweeping turns and straights but here it just doesnt seem to fit the bill.


----------

